# God and Thermodynamics?



## Artfuldodger (Dec 24, 2018)

I went for a walk today and stopped to look for rocks. I found a few that made me wonder what an intense heat may have did to them. The sun was really pounding me even though it was 52 degrees. Again I thought about God, heat, and energy.

Later when I got home I decided to nap in my hammock. The sun was on me and again quite warm for December and 50 degrees.

Naturally when one is half asleep he starts to wonder about such things as God and thermodynamics. The sun, other stars, the whole universe, the earth's inner core, God, and energy.

I was thinking how the whole universe actually revolves around heat. It's like a basic need and component of existence, not just for  life but for the existence of the universe.

It's hard to thing that some folks think I'm just using science (thermodynamics) as a way to show God's creation. That in some strange way God isn't using thermodynamics.

As I was laying in my hammock, the warmth reminded me of God more than thinking it was man's way to explain God. The creation of the rocks I found reminded me of God.

God, energy, thermodynamics, light, The Light, it's God.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 24, 2018)

I didn't mention life so much needing heat. The human body eating food that creates heat and energy,98.6 degrees. Little warm babies. 

The heat from making little warm babies.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 24, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> I went for a walk today and stopped to look for rocks. I found a few that made me wonder what an intense heat may have did to them. The sun was really pounding me even though it was 52 degrees. Again I thought about God, heat, and energy.
> 
> Later when I got home I decided to nap in my hammock. The sun was on me and again quite warm for December and 50 degrees.
> 
> ...


God, Thermodynamics  and Light are all Energy


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 24, 2018)

Nuclear fission producing heat to make hot water for boilers. This can't be just man's explanation of God's creation. 

It's just one of those mystery's revealed to man, by God, within time.

Again, it's about heat.
Energy through thermodynamics. Various aspects of how it's achieved given within time. 

Time;
Nuclear fission of heavy elements was discovered on *December 17, 1938* by German Otto Hahn and his assistant Fritz Strassmann, and explained theoretically in *January 1939* by Lise Meitner and her nephew Otto Robert Frisch.  

God's mystery revealed!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 24, 2018)

bullethead said:


> God, Thermodynamics  and Light are all Energy



Explained in scripture as the Light, so Thermodynamics, Light, and Energy are all "God."

Kinda like if Jesus is God, then God is Jesus.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 24, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> Explained in scripture as the Light, so Thermodynamics, Light, and Energy are all "God."
> 
> Kinda like if Jesus is God, then God is Jesus.


Kind of like when no one could fathom all the forms of Energy they called it god.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 24, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Kind of like when no one could fathom all the forms of Energy they called it god.



Same as when one can't fathom God, they call it energy. Whe you said that god is energy, I'm assuming you meant the "concept" of god is energy.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 25, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> Same as when one can't fathom God, they call it energy. Whe you said that god is energy, I'm assuming you meant the "concept" of god is energy.


Energy with a friendly name and face.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 31, 2018)

God sure liked creating Suns.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 12, 2019)

In a conversation today at work I mentioned that all the heavier elements were produced in the end stages of a dying star after the hydrogen and helium have been depleted.  A good friend was actually offended and said I was a fool, God made them.  I don't understand why science is so threatening to religious fundamentalists. Why would our search for knowledge end with the acceptance of God?


----------



## bullethead (Feb 12, 2019)

Bobby Linton said:


> In a conversation today at work I mentioned that all the heavier elements were produced in the end stages of a dying star after the hydrogen and helium have been depleted.  A good friend was actually offended and said I was a fool, God made them.  I don't understand why science is so threatening to religious fundamentalists. Why would our search for knowledge end with the acceptance of God?


A lot of people do not like to think more than they have to or learn more than they already "know".


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Bobby Linton said:


> In a conversation today at work I mentioned that all the heavier elements were produced in the end stages of a dying star after the hydrogen and helium have been depleted.  A good friend was actually offended and said I was a fool, God made them.  I don't understand why science is so threatening to religious fundamentalists. Why would our search for knowledge end with the acceptance of God?


Because this -


> all the heavier elements were produced in the end stages of a dying star after the hydrogen and helium have been depleted.


Is not this -


> God made them.


The End.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 12, 2019)

Bobby Linton said:


> In a conversation today at work I mentioned that all the heavier elements were produced in the end stages of a dying star after the hydrogen and helium have been depleted.  A good friend was actually offended and said I was a fool, God made them.  I don't understand why science is so threatening to religious fundamentalists. Why would our search for knowledge end with the acceptance of God?



The "Fool" moniker seems to have made a resurgence among the devout.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 12, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> Because this -
> 
> Is not this -
> 
> The End.



A sensible Christian can reconcile what science shows us to be true with what the Bible says but it requires allot of what the Bible says to be considered "metaphor".


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 12, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> A sensible Christian can reconcile what science shows us to be true with what the Bible says but it requires allot of what the Bible says to be considered "metaphor".


Theres a long way between "metaphor" and the actual "Word of God".
But yes some Christians can go the metaphor route on certain things.


----------

